# The 12th Annual Great Lakes FrightFest June 1, 2, 3, 2012



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry we won't be able to make it to this, but we sent you 4 tickets for our haunt for the raffle.

We hope you have a great turnout this year.


----------



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you!!! We really apprecitae all your help!


----------



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

GLFF UPDATES 5.25.12

Hi Guys!

Here is our latest update:

Please register with us at www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com if you plan to attend – even if it is for Only one day! If you plan to stay at the campground be sure to RSVP with them ahead of time.

Froggy Fog will sponsor The Fog OFF
They will provide everyone who is involved with the Fog Off, juice for their machine!
We will raffle a couple of gallons off (proceeds to the charities).
This year they will be sending a rep from their company. Many of you know Scott Tater Lynd, as he is welcomed in the Froggy Fog family. Scott will be selling fog juice and 
lots of other goodies! Plus Froggy Fog is sending out one of their Biggest Foggers to show what they can do! ****BRING YOUR FOGGERS 

Scott’s Castle Field Trip - We will caravan from the campground around 6:30 pm on Friday. It is about a 20 minute drive. Please leave a donation for Scott at the Castle.

The Monroe County Humane Society has requested the following items they are in need of: Dog / Cat food (Purina or Science Diet is better for sick or injured animals), Cat litter is always welcomed. We are also doing a Kostome 4 Kritters drive. We are excepting new or gently used pet costumes. The Humane Society can use these costumes when they run their adoption programs.

Saturday night’s entertainment – Ring of Steel http://www.ringofsteel.org
They are an Action Theatre & Stunt Troupe. So if you are entertained by Stunts, Swordplay, Fire & Special Effects – You are gonna love these guys!

Please sign up for Make N Takes at the GLFF Message Board.

Skeleton and More – Harvey Skeleton will be making his debut at GLFF. 

There will be a Teens’ Make N Take this year – a really cool skull / bleached tee shirt
There will be tee shirts for sale or bring a black tee shirt!
The cost of this make n take is $3.00 to be paid at time of class.

The second in the series Sign Make N Take is going to be a Werewolf Design!
Cost is $5 each - there are 16 available. (She may have 4 "kits" available for purchase)

We have one room left for the Haunted House (10x10) – If you want it please let me know by Sunday!!! We are assembling the Haunted house tent on Monday (Memorial Day)! Work crew is already set for Monday.

We will open registration Friday evening for a couple of hours to help take the load off of Saturday morning.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
~KK


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a great time!


----------

